# Sandblasting media equivalent



## spykus (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, been trying to figure out a good media to use instead of hand sanding. Im trying to replace 600 grit sandpaper with a blasting media and a friend told me to check out the glass media as actual sand would be to abrasive and aparently toxic. Was wondering if anyone knew an equivalent media comparable to 600+ grit sandpaper.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Baking soda blasting has become very popular. Not sure what it equates to in sandpaper grit, but it is very gentle. Commonly used in classic car restro work because it's easy on the substrate


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... The choice of blast media is directly related to whatever it is you want to blast....

Blasting Iron is different than Aluminum, which is different than Wood, which is different than.....


----------



## spykus (Dec 16, 2010)

im blasting a neoprene plastic, a friend told me the 80 grit glass bead would be good because it has next to no surface removable and leaves a satin finish, i just dont wanna blast one of these if its gona scratch deep or anything


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

soda blasting article if you are interested


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> im blasting a neoprene plastic,


Ayuh,... That's pretty soft,... Look into corncob, or walnut shell media...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From hands-on experience: Baking soda blasting is very good when working on sheet metal of older auto's. But---everyday, ordinary equipment will not work with baking soda. Baking soda blasters require a higher pressure AND volume of clean, dry air than most people can get from their home equipment. We learned the hard way (best way) that our compressor which gives 9.8 CFM @ 90 PSI would NOT work with baking soda. This was like throwing nerf baseballs at the side of a barn. Fortunately one of this bunch knew someone who did commercial sandblasting so we went over to his shop. He had never used baking soda so was willing to use his big equipment with it to learn and to help us. As I said: Baking soda work really good on old sheet metal. We cleaned up an entire '55 Chevy in less than one day, inside and out.


----------

